# would like to know what you think!



## crystald1156 (Jul 8, 2010)

So for nearly 2 years everytime i go to the dr I tell her how tired and fatigued I am. She has put me on lexapro for depression also. She checks my thyroid everytime i go (every 3 1/2 months). I go that often because I am diabetic (type 1-juvenile). I was diagnosed at age 11 and I am 32 now. I have 3 beautiful healthy children. My diabetes has ALWAYS been in wonderful control until the past year. Not that it is out of control, it just runs higher than normal, and I have a harder time controlling it. My doctor just keeps telling me to watch what I eat better.....needless to say I have gained over 15 pounds in the past year!

I feel absolutely horrible! I have no energy. I wake up in the morning and can hardly keep my eyes open. All I can think about is when I can take a nap or lay down. I once was able to run and play with my kids, and now Im so worn out I can hardly get them a meal made, much less play! On top of it, I have NO libido-(my poor hubby!) I have severe plantar fasciitis in my feet and have had to have a cyst removed in march. I suffer from severe dry skin hair and splitting nails. I just feel out of sorts. I periodically have days that I feel like I could move mountains. I save those days to clean my house and do the laundry and play with the kids. I have laundry piles taller than the washer! ITS TERRIBLE!!!!

Now to what my doctor most recently told me: I told her I was so tired and fatigued. she tells me I need to get allergy tests done again and a sleep study. So I had allergy testing done @ 8 years ago and I do have some allergies. The allergy DR told me at that time my thyroid was "lumpy" and needed to let my family dr know. When I told her she said "thats what he tells everybody" and just ignored it. My dad has hypo thyroid, my mom has hypo thyroid, and so does my sister.....all take meds.

My TSH results run from 2.90 to 3.97 with refrence values being .34-4.32. My DR is adamant their is nothing wrong with my thyroid. My ent, (who has been treating me for swollen glands in the neck) and chronic eustacian tube probs tested my free t3 and free t4 and I am awaiting labs from him. I will post once I get them this week.

In the meantime, I have done a lot of research and have scheduled an appointment with a highly recommended endocrinologist at UVA med center. Bad thing is that I cant get in to see him until the end of August.

Please let me know what you all think! I am beginning to think I am going crazy and need a mental institution!!!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You aren't crazy!!! It definitely sounds like a thyroid issue to me. I would ask for a full thyroid panel that includes your antibodies. I am new to all this (diagnosed with Graves and Hashi's in March 2010) but I am learning and you definitely want to have a full panel so that you can see the whole picture. If you go to a good endo (it sounds like this one you are going to see is good), he/she will listen and then will run all the appropriate tests. If you have hypo in your family, you could very well have hypo issues. Don't give up until you get answers. When all my thyroid issues start I thought I was having early onset of Alzheimers, serious depression, anxiety, etc., etc., etc., and it was and has been scary, frustrating and thank God I was lucky to have an excellent internal medicine doctor that took one look at me (literally without doing any tests) and see what was going on with me, then she did the full thyroid panel and had the answers and immediately send me to an endo.

There are some great people on this board with years of experience (unfortunately) dealing with thyroid disease, so you will definitely find support here.

*Bighug* to you - you aren't crazy honey! 

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crystald1156 said:


> So for nearly 2 years everytime i go to the dr I tell her how tired and fatigued I am. She has put me on lexapro for depression also. She checks my thyroid everytime i go (every 3 1/2 months). I go that often because I am diabetic (type 1-juvenile). I was diagnosed at age 11 and I am 32 now. I have 3 beautiful healthy children. My diabetes has ALWAYS been in wonderful control until the past year. Not that it is out of control, it just runs higher than normal, and I have a harder time controlling it. My doctor just keeps telling me to watch what I eat better.....needless to say I have gained over 15 pounds in the past year!
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible! I have no energy. I wake up in the morning and can hardly keep my eyes open. All I can think about is when I can take a nap or lay down. I once was able to run and play with my kids, and now Im so worn out I can hardly get them a meal made, much less play! On top of it, I have NO libido-(my poor hubby!) I have severe plantar fasciitis in my feet and have had to have a cyst removed in march. I suffer from severe dry skin hair and splitting nails. I just feel out of sorts. I periodically have days that I feel like I could move mountains. I save those days to clean my house and do the laundry and play with the kids. I have laundry piles taller than the washer! ITS TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. Your story makes me cringe. Where do we find these bad, very bad, over-confident and condescending docs? Geez!

I am so so sorry. Of course you probably have thyroid disease. Hope we can see your frees w/ the ranges when you get them. Your TSH is over the AACE recommendation of 0.3 - 3.0 and of course, lumpy is NOT good. Meaning not normal.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, it is entirely possible that this is thyroid related. Of course, it is also possible that it isn't. What bothers me is your GP's lack of concern. No matter what the cause of your fatigue is, she should be more concerned with getting it figured out. Sure, depression is probably the most common cause, but you've been medicated and are still having this problem. She needs to look further. Actually, I'm afraid it has come to the point where you need a new MD. Nothing irritates me more than a MD that won't listen to their patients. My vote is find a new MD and send this one a letter telling her why you are finding a new MD. Her attitude has got to change!

You are getting some of the tests done that you need. If they are out of whack, then we will go from there!! It also wouldn't hurt to get an ultrasound of your thyroid. Your ENT should be able to get that done for you since your GP seems to be struck with a case of the stupids. Sorry!! LOL!

Let us know what those lab values are when you get them!


----------

